# Subscriptions



## swift (Nov 6, 2007)

Currently it seems that I am set up on TUG so that I get an e-mail only if I subsribe to the thread. I often forget to do this. Is there a way to set it up so that I am automaticly subscribed to any thread I post on unless I opt to unsubscribe from it? That is the way it is on another board I am on and I prefer it that way.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

Set the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" in your profile options.

Please don't set it to give you email notifications for every thread by default unless you REALLY need it.  It puts quite a load on our servers and would slow the board down if everybody did it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

Suggestion:

Set it to "No email notification".

Then go to User CP when you log on.  It will automatically list any subscribed threads that have received new posts.

I use the User CP destination as my login URL:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/usercp.php


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

Another suggestion, without subscribing to the threads at all, is just use the "Your threads" link in the "Quick Links" pull down menu (blue bar near top of page).

On some boards I bookmark that as my access point.  Direct Link syntax:
 [noparse]www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=process&searchuser=YOUR_USERNAME&exactname=1[/noparse]

Be sure to replace YOUR_USERNAME with your own bbs username.  And for some reason, the board is insisting on inserting a space in it's display of the URL.  There should be NO spaces in the URL.


----------



## swift (Nov 6, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Set the "Default Thread Subscription Mode" in your profile options.
> 
> Please don't set it to give you email notifications for every thread by default unless you REALLY need it.  It puts quite a load on our servers and would slow the board down if everybody did it.




Does this email for every thread or just the ones I have posted to?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

swift said:


> Does this email for every thread or just the ones I have posted to?



Should be just threads you post to, or otherwise explicitly subscribe to.   But before bogging down the mail server, please try out those other options.


----------



## swift (Nov 6, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> Another suggestion, without subscribing to the threads at all, is just use the "Your threads" link in the "Quick Links" pull down menu (blue bar near top of page).
> 
> On some boards I bookmark that as my access point.  Direct Link:
> [noparse]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php?do=process&searchuser=YOUR_USERNAME&exactname=1[/noparse]
> (be sure to replace YOUR_USERNAME with your own bbs username)



Okay, I will try this for awhile and see how it works for me. Thanks


----------

